
15 Puzzle - viburnum
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/15_puzzle
======
gopalv
My dad bought me one on a long train ride, which had 8-way slides and a few
years down the line, I happened to find it & ended up writing out a solver[1].

The problem is not particularly difficult though, I spent most of my time
building out a graphviz "solution trail" to see my rankings[2].

[1] -
[http://notmysock.org/code/8puzzle.py](http://notmysock.org/code/8puzzle.py)

[2] -
[http://notmysock.org/code/8puzzle.png](http://notmysock.org/code/8puzzle.png)

